# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Exercises for Short Bicep muscles vs. Long Bicep

## stillworking21

I have short bicep muscles which are proving rather difficult to get any bigger than they have been for the last 3 years. I am just now realy concentrating on diet so I'm sure there will be some changes as a result of that, but I was wonder if I should taylor a workout specific to my muscle build? Do some exercises burn out short biceps more than long? I always walk out of the gym with tired biceps on that day but I always feel like I could rest like 10 minutes and do it all over again. 

I know I'm probably gonna hear, "you're not working hard enough!" 
This is a typical bicep routine for me.

Preacher DB curls 1 warmup 3 working sets
BB Curl 1 warmup 3 working sets
I'll usually ladder from (50 down to 30 in 5 lb increments doing 8 reps each)x2
Reverse grip BB curls 3 working sets
Hammer curls 3 working sets
to finish I will either do spider curls or 21's to failure

On all of these exercises I usually fail around the 8th rep on the last set sometime the second set. If so i will wait about 2 minutes and do another final third set. Am I over training possibly?

----------


## Gaspari1255

I'm not positive but it may be a result of doing too much for biceps. I've always had good genetics with biceps but I gained a lot more by only hitting them with 4 different exersizes with 3 sets for each. In the past, I would hit them twice a week using doing about 16 sets each day, getting results but not to the full extent, due to overtraining. Try doing less and see what happens. Also decrease your rest time between sets, it has helped me a lot.

----------


## TR'05

Yes, depending on the strength curve of any particular exercise, it will "work" different parts of the biceps (notice it is plural)- long head, short head, etc. 

You need to target the long head portion of the biceps, if you're worried about short biceps.

Also, your routine is classic (do not mean to flame). Set and rep ranges, time under tension, and proper exercise selection all has to go into a decent arms program. 

.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

It's genetics. It won't hurt to try preacher curls and hammer culrs but don't expect to lengthen those bicep bellies by a large margin.

----------

